# Montreal Chicken



## 4meandthem (Aug 31, 2010)

Mccormick makes a Montreal Chicken blend.It is not as popular as their Montreal Steak but still pretty available around here.

I just adore it on eggs.I am enjoying a cheese omelet with it in it right now. Eggs are chicken right!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 31, 2010)

4meandthem said:


> Mccormick makes a Montreal Chicken blend.It is not as popular as their Montreal Steak but still pretty available around here.
> 
> I just adore it on eggs.I am enjoying a cheese omelet with it in it right now. Eggs are chicken right!


 
I like it because they have a no salt version in the chicken.


----------

